

Ask HN: What do you use for Mobile App Analytics? - mishmax

I'm looking to incorporate analytics in my iPhone apps and I see a few options out there: flurry, mobclix,google analytics for mobile, etc..<p>So which ones have you used and what do you recommend?
======
bjonathan
We are currently using Flurry basic version mainly because it's free and
really easy to setup. I recommend it for those two reasons.

We are also planning to use Appfigures real soon for iTunes Connect download
analytics (<http://www.appfigures.com>)

~~~
mishmax
Thanks. Right now I'm using AppViz for download analytics...

------
mishmax
Also, I see Localytics as another option. Anyone have any experience with it?

~~~
akulkarni
We've been using Localytics for almost a year and a half now and have been
super happy with it. They're positioning themselves as high quality mobile
analytics and it shows. We personally use them for BlackBerry analytics but
would easily go to them for our upcoming Android and iPhone apps. Plus the
fact that their mobile libraries are open source is pretty cool too.

------
kgutteridge
in-app Tending to use Flurry because of ease and in house stat tracking due to
custom requirements

Make use of AppViz and appannie for download + store monitoring

